# Formatação condicional de gráficos



## vrolim (Jun 1, 2009)

Boa tarde!

Alguém saberia como fazer com que os data labels somente aparecessem quando fossem diferentes de #N/A ? Estou trabalhando com gráficos dinâmicos sobrepostos, e ao mostrar um gráfico as outras séries ocultas mostram os labels #N/A...

Obrigada!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 1, 2009)

¿Nos puede dar un ejemplo de los datos que forma su gráfico?  Para mi los data labels no muestran un #NA.


----------



## vrolim (Jun 2, 2009)

Bom dia Greg!

Tenho um gráfico dinâmico ligado à fórmulas, mais ou menos assim:

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 280pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=371 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 58pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2816" width=77><COL style="WIDTH: 74pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3584" span=3 width=98><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 58pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=77 height=17></TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=98>January</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=98>February</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=98>March</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Brazil</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>3180</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>2789</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>3733</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 280pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=371 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 58pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2816" width=77><COL style="WIDTH: 74pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3584" span=3 width=98><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 58pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=77 height=17>International</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=98 x:num>899</TD><TD class=xl67 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=98 x:num>887</TD><TD class=xl68 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=98 x:num>801</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

E fórmulas ligadas à estes dados, gerando uma tabela que serve de data source para o gráfico:
=IF($A$3=1,IF($A$6=1,R6," ")," ") 

(Eu substituí o NA() da fórmula por " ", e agora ao invés de #NA eu tenho 0 como label nos gráficos!)

A3 e A6 são Control cells de comboboxes e option buttons.

Em resumo, eu escolho quais dados desta tabela quero visualizar através dos controles, e o gráfico mostra apenas estes dados. Tudo funciona perfeitamente bem, exceto que os labels dos dados "ocultos" continuam aparecendo no gráfico como zeros!

Alguma idéia?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 2, 2009)

¿Hablamos de Excel 2003 o 2007?

¿Y hablamos de un gráfico de columnas o de lineas o de otro tipo?


----------



## vrolim (Jun 3, 2009)

Excel 2003, gráfico de colunas.


----------

